# wear a belt yes or no(squats)



## Jada (Sep 3, 2012)

when squatting am i suppose to wear a belt? ive been doing it without, but ive seen pros and none pros wearing belts. i imagine the belt is for safety reasons to keep the back tight.


----------



## DF (Sep 3, 2012)

I dont wear a belt at all, but I'm not going to be doing real heavy squats anymore.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 3, 2012)

I wear a belt for squats because it helps keep my back straight. Posture is critical for me when I squat. 

I don't go heavy on squats or deads anymore either. Nor do I 'max' on any other lift. 

I would rather get my six days a week in the gym than spend six weeks trying to recover from a bulging or slipped disk or torn tendons or cartledge. Do it while you are young but know when to stop is my advice.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 3, 2012)

I dont use one at all. Unless im suqtting or doing DLs for max. They are nice to have, but dont be that guy that wears the damn thing trough the whole workout. I got a few guys on my gym that wear the belt to do bicep curls and bench press... I cant help but laugh at them.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 3, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I dont use one at all. Unless im suqtting or doing DLs for max. They are nice to have, but dont be that guy that wears the damn thing trough the whole workout. I got a few guys on my gym that wear the belt to do bicep curls and bench press... I cant help but laugh at them.



I know that guy! He wears biker shorts and toe shoes ... lol WTF are some people thinking... and they are usually tiny little fuckers or fat boys with skinny arms lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 3, 2012)

Belts are good for your heavy compound lifts. Before the lift, take a big deep breath into the abdomen and use the belt to push against.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 3, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Belts are good for your heavy compound lifts. Before the lift, take a big deep breath into the abdomen and use the belt to push against.



Most don't use a proper lifting belt, a power belt is what should be uses or your getting nothing out of a belt.

Deads, Squats and Rows, not only will it keep lower back arced but it makes you more explosive and give you more power to lift heavier and or go longer on reps.

Warm up no belts then put it on at challenging weight.

People think they need bigger back of a belt then front and are mislead because the most important part of a belt is the front where you push your abs into.

I see useless belts 99% of the time until I walk into a power gym!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 3, 2012)

I never wore a belt ... I considered buying one but so far I couldn't make up my mind and decide whether I really need one.


----------



## JOMO (Sep 3, 2012)

SF and POB, what do you guys suggest for a belt? I am only using them for my heavy last sets, but the crap ones they have available at my gym. I would like to get my own.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 3, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Most don't use a proper lifting belt, a power belt is what should be uses or your getting nothing out of a belt.
> 
> Deads, Squats and Rows, not only will it keep lower back arced but it makes you more explosive and give you more power to lift heavier and or go longer on reps.
> 
> ...



I am breaking in an inzer 13mm lever. The thing is seriously heavy duty


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 3, 2012)

i wear 1 when going heavy on major muscles


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 3, 2012)

Same here, best belts ever.

I save confusion in meets I got an off white belt.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2012)

What do you guys think of this belt?
http://www.fitgr.com/product-p/130313.htm


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 3, 2012)

Milo said:


> What do you guys think of this belt?
> http://www.fitgr.com/product-p/130313.htm



Worthless!


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2012)

Think so? Damn. 
I just don't like the conventional leather belts because they wedge themselves underneath my ribcage when I squat down.


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 3, 2012)

Milo said:


> Think so? Damn.
> I just don't like the conventional leather belts because they wedge themselves underneath my ribcage when I squat down.



Trying moving it lower.  You are gonna spend 80-100 for a decent belt.  Those nylon ones dont have the support of a good leather belt when it comes to really pressing out on your stomach.  Ive tried a nylon with velcro and can blow it right apart when pressing out hard on it.


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 3, 2012)

Milo said:


> What do you guys think of this belt?
> http://www.fitgr.com/product-p/130313.htm


i have 1 like that and it is a pain to use, hard to get tight and i think the soft material is useless


----------



## grind4it (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't use belts or straps. I do use gloves, this is a new addition (started in March) for me. I had to start because my callouses were huge and the ol lady wouldn't let me play with her titties and other goods  so, now I use gloves.


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 4, 2012)

I use a Schiek belt and its been very helpful after my hernia surgery.


----------



## gfunky (Sep 4, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Most don't use a proper lifting belt, a power belt is what should be uses or your getting nothing out of a belt.
> 
> Deads, Squats and Rows, not only will it keep lower back arced but it makes you more explosive and give you more power to lift heavier and or go longer on reps.
> 
> ...



This.  If you have a real belt and use it when you get to say 90% of max or 85% of max for reps it really helps but having a good powerbelt is the only way.  I use an Inzer 10mm lever and love it!  The 13mm is even thicker take alonger to break in but hell the 10mm feels like a steel pipe wrapped around your waist!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2012)

grind4it said:


> I don't use belts or straps. I do use gloves, this is a new addition (started in March) for me. I had to start because my callouses were huge and the ol lady wouldn't let me play with her titties and other goods  so, now I use gloves.



I admire your courage in admitting this. However it's still gay


----------



## DF (Sep 4, 2012)

grind4it said:


> I don't use belts or straps. I do use gloves, this is a new addition (started in March) for me. I had to start because my callouses were huge and the ol lady wouldn't let me play with her titties and other goods  so, now I use gloves.



My GF gave me shit about the calluses too.  She'll just have to deal though.  No gloves for me.


----------



## gfunky (Sep 4, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> My GF gave me shit about the calluses too.  She'll just have to deal though.  No gloves for me.



You guys must not be using your pimp slap skills!  LOL  The pimp slap with good callouses shuts them up fast LMAO


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't use belts, straps, or gloves. I don't lay a little white towel on the bench when I use it, and I don't repeatedly swab my hands with sanitizer while I work out. I row correctly (from the floor to my chest), squat below parallel and deadlift.....with no back injuries ever. I try to rely on lifting correctly instead of gadgets. I am not, however, a powerlifter.


----------

